# Anyone using osCommerce AND 2CO?



## govtissues (Feb 7, 2006)

Okay, I am sort of website dumb so please bear with me. I had a friend build a site for me and she used osCOmmerce. She had me pick a company to handle cash and based on the lack of monthly fees I chose 2Checkout. Now I have gone in on my admin page on osCommerce and set up 2Checkout as my payment method, as well as allowing checks and money orders.

For some reason when you go to purchase a shirt you are required to enter cc info on my site, then you are directed to 2checkout where you need to enter it again! I called 2Checkout and they cant help me. My webdesigner has never built a site like this so she doesnt really know. Does anyone have any idea where this glitch is? And how to get rid of the cc requirement on my site and have the customer just click checkout and be brought to2checkout?

I will be indebtted to you forever, and will send a lovely shirt to the person that can figure out this mess  I may even name the baby in my belly after you


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

A quick google search for oscommerce 2co brought me to this page at the 2checkout site:
https://support.2co.com/deskpro/faq.php?do=article&articleid=299

Which pointed me to this module for oscommerce that will remove the credit card fields when using 2checkout as a payment processor:
http://www.oscommerce.com/community/contributions,904

Hope this helps


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

If it's a boy, I assume you'll name him Rodney? LOL  I use OS Commerce & Paypal. It has been working extremely well for me. Maybe that's an additional payment option that you can add, since it doesn't have any monthly service charge.


----------



## govtissues (Feb 7, 2006)

I forwarded those links to my designer and she is trying to figure it out. If they work, there may be a little Rodney arriving in August  

When I looked into paypal, it looked like I would need paypal pro and they did charge a monthly fee. Since I hope to have others selling the shirts for me more than on my website I was thinking that I should stay away from a monthly charge. Are you using regular paypal? I am confused now.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm using a regular PayPal account. You just need an email address in your OS Commerce configuration. The pricing will be calculated by OSC's module, then pass the value onto PayPal. Once it's done, the customer returns back to your site. I've been using it for over a year now, so far so good


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

you definitely don't need paypal pro to accept credit cards via paypal. Your customers don't even need a paypal account to pay you by credit card.

You also get your funds much faster than 2co (2-3 days instead whenever you request it of twice a month)


----------



## govtissues (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks guys! Rodney those links helped her figure it all out. I am going to stay with 2co for now since I already dropped the $49 and she got it all figured out.

PM me with your choice of shirt and I will happily send you one if you like


----------

